# Unlikely source of structure parts



## GaryGJ (Feb 9, 2012)

In Grand Junction, CO we have numerous consignment stores and I've purchased several damaged, or incomplete, "dollhouse" type buildings. These structures are mostly children's plastic play toys, not the "scale" dollhouses seen at Hobby Lobby, etc. They are cheap, a great source for parts, and some of the parts, modified or not, could be useful to create molds for casting various items. There really isn't any "scale" about them, so to speak, but the three that I've purchased, for a total of five dollars, quickly yielded some usable parts plus my miniature hardware/lumber supply shelves are filling up with doors, windows, roofing, flooring, siding, etc. Some of the consignment stores are non-profit with the proceeds going to a worthy cause. Just a heads-up for those who had not thought of it.

Cheers,
GaryGJ


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Let us know more. Most doll house stuff is 1" to the foot. I have found some 1/2" stuff at doll house shows that works.


----------



## Jonnychuffchuff (Dec 24, 2010)

... and if your building is going into the background anyway, or you're not really fussy, or you're just a cheapskate like me, you may find as I have, that plastic laundry baskets etc can be cut up to yield many windows for very little outlay. You can get them in charity shops for a buck or two, or go first class and spend 5-6 bucks for a new one. If you get a good one with lots of rectangular openings in it, per basket you can get 20-30 windows in a variety of sizes.


----------

